# 11/27/2012



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Well no deer today but did manage to get this guy. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice! You know, I've hunted 20 years and only seen 2 foxes while in the stand.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Fishstix said:


> Nice! You know, I've hunted 20 years and only seen 2 foxes while in the stand.


That's actually my second one in three years while deer hunting. One with the bow one with the gun. 
I think I'm gonna get a full body mount of this one. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

You might want to be careful what you post. During the seven day deer gun season it is unlawful to hunt any wild animal except deer, coyote, wild boar or waterfowl statewide...


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

P-NUT said:


> You might want to be careful what you post. During the seven day deer gun season it is unlawful to hunt any wild animal except deer, coyote, wild boar or waterfowl statewide...


Thanks for your concern but it was shot at 6:27 a.m. today therefore it is legal. Picture to prove that. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

was just throwing it out there.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

do you need a furtakers permit to trap or shoot fox?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

snag said:


> do you need a furtakers permit to trap or shoot fox?


Yes you do. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i wasn,t sure ,years ago u didn,t need that xtra permit to go fox hunting, or any trapping for that matter..nice fox. haven,t seen any in a long time....


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

snag said:


> i wasn,t sure ,years ago u didn,t need that xtra permit to go fox hunting, or any trapping for that matter..nice fox. haven,t seen any in a long time....


yep...you need the permit... a friend got busted for it 2 years ago when he tried to take it to a taxidermist and didnt have a permit...anyhow.. that is a good lookin fox....congrats!


----------

